
Intel AMT Security Issue Lets Attackers Bypass BiOS and BitLocker Passwords - Maxious
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/intel-amt-security-issue-lets-attackers-bypass-bios-and-bitlocker-passwords/
======
buovjaga
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16131932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16131932)

